# Lineal aktivieren bei Eclipse



## chillerStudent (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

kann man in eclipse das lineal für die zeilenangabe irgendwie herzaubern?
Benutze die 3.6 version englisch.
 Danke im Vorr.


----------



## tagedieb (15. Feb 2011)

Go to Window -> Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors and check Show line numbers.


----------

